# Tuna casserole



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I had to drive to Olathe yesterday for a job interview in a snow strom. I was gone all day & Sandy (my wife) took the opportunity to fix a batch of tuna casserole (one of her favorites). 

I don't complain about it, nor do I mind, but she never lets a chance slip by to needle me about my aversion to tuna casserole. 

It tastes like dirty feet to me.

I was curious about the consensus here.......


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

It is an abomination


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nasty u

edit: is it just me, or are the animations not working?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I had to drive to Olathe yesterday for a job interview in a snow strom. I was gone all day & Sandy (my wife) took the opportunity to fix a batch of tuna casserole (one of her favorites).
> 
> I don't complain about it, nor do I mind, but she never lets a chance slip by to needle me about my aversion to tuna casserole.
> 
> ...


Never tried it though I do love tuna... ask her for the recipe and pm it to me... Emphasize to her that the recipe is for a friend else tonight you´re going to have another batch waiting. :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder if there is anyone under 35 that has ever had the stuff.....


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> I wonder if there is anyone under 35 that has ever had the stuff.....


I am 34 and yes u I have tried it

I need to dump lots of potato chips(anyone else do that?) on it to smother the taste/smell. my wife makes it everyonce ina great while


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> I wonder if there is anyone under 35 that has ever had the stuff.....


25... nope, never had it.

Does sound pretty disgusting though.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yuck.
I only like tuna three ways:
Raw (sushi)
Seared
Tuna melt, but starting with really good Italian tunafish


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, sounds pretty gross to me. I like tuna salad sandwiches, but introducing it in a casserole - no thanks.:tg


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

shakespeare said:


> Never tried it though I do love tuna... ask her for the recipe and pm it to me... Emphasize to her that the recipe is for a friend else tonight you´re going to have another batch waiting. :r


You don't need a recipe for this *stuff*. Here's what you need.

1. Can of tuna (albacore would be best).
2. A macaroni & cheese box dinner (Sandy likes Velveeta & shells).
3. A can of cream of mushroom soup
4. French fried onions
5. Cheddar cheese
6. Some kind of vegetable (frozen peas are probably the most popular).
7. Pepper

I say you don't need a recipe cause there are any number of variations to this dish, as with just about any casserole. Who knows......maybe there is even a variation out there that I would eat.

Make the mac & cheese. Mix in (a casserole dish) the rest of the stuff (I don't list quantities cause I don't really know)......just put in however many peas & however much shredded cheese that sounds good to you. Save some of the French fried onions to top the casserole in the last 10-15 minutes of baking time. Bake in 350* oven for 30-45 minutes, or until it bubbles.

May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> I wonder if there is anyone under 35 that has ever had the stuff.....


yes


galaga said:


> It is an abomination


and yes :r

However I am a little surprised at you, Rick. I thought you preferred soft foods? Or does the nurse just mash yours up with a fork when she brings you your tray?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> However I am a little surprised at you, Rick. I thought you preferred soft foods? Or does the nurse just mash yours up with a fork when she brings you your tray?


They have food processors with buttons for chop, puree, liquefy, etc.:r


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> They have food processors with buttons for chop, puree, liquefy, etc.:r


mmm... tuna casserole puree...........u


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> May God have mercy on your soul.


:r This made me laugh out loud ... not a good thing since I'm supposed to be working 

Hmmm, now that I've got the 'recipe for disaster' - watch out Croatan, lest I get an evil urge to cook one day or something! :SM


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I guess I'm in the minority because I happen to like tuna casserole. I don't get it to often anymore because the wife is not fond of it. Oh and I'm on the far side of 35.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

kansashat said:


> They have food processors with buttons for chop, puree, liquefy, etc.:r


The Shat and the Toothed Wonder (he wonders why he still has a tooth left) gang up on the galaga, eh. I am sending some packages your way, ya better duck and cover

I refuse to buy more than one each -- who wants what.....:gn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm 19, and I have indeed had tuna casserole. I would not go so far as to say it made me want to u but it definitely had an undertone of :BS... :r


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I doubt it´s worse than the Tuna Bolognaise my g/f makes at times.... I don´t have the heart to let her know it tastes so bad.

It´s one of those ---- mmmmm(smile and nod)good(swallow like it´s sand)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> However I am a little surprised at you, Rick. I thought you preferred soft foods? Or does the nurse just mash yours up with a fork when she brings you your tray?


:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> The Shat and the Toothed Wonder (he wonders why he still has a tooth left) gang up on the galaga, eh. I am sending some packages your way, ya better duck and cover
> 
> I refuse to buy more than one each -- who wants what.....:gn


That stuff is _so good_ who needs the tuna?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> That stuff is _so good_ who needs the tuna?


I can see Randy Quaid at the grill right now............

"You want your bun toasted?" "You're the gourmet around here.."


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LeafHog said:


> I can see Randy Quaid at the grill right now............
> 
> "You want your bun toasted?" "You're the gourmet around here.."


If you're quoting this, 









you're one sick puppy!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> I doubt it´s worse than the Tuna Bolognaise my g/f makes at times.... I don´t have the heart to let her know it tastes so bad.
> 
> It´s one of those ---- mmmmm(smile and nod)good(swallow like it´s sand)


You live in an area with some of the best seafood in Europe (the world?), and your girlfriend makes tuna bolognaise? What in the hell is wrong with her! That's all I have to say on the subject.

as for tuna casserole... hmmmm... yes.

And I never knew you could find tuna in italian waters... or is 'italian tuna' tinned tuna and herbs?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

galaga said:


> If you're quoting this,
> .....you're one sick puppy!


ah, come on. There's a little Cousin Eddie in all of us.......


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> You live in an area with some of the best seafood in Europe (the world?), and your girlfriend makes tuna bolognaise? What in the hell is wrong with her! That's all I have to say on the subject.


My sentiments exactly..........


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> And I never knew you could find tuna in italian waters... or is 'italian tuna' tinned tuna and herbs?


It's packed in olive oil, and tastes much better than other tunafish...
http://www.gourmetfoodexpress.com/italian_tuna.htm


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Right. I always just knew it as tuna in olive oil. Thanks for clearing that up... I suppose I should have guessed it involved olive oil.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I havn't had tuna casserole since my first year at college when I lived with three other guys, and frankly, I don't miss it.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I like Tuna Casserole, as long as you leave the damn peas out of it.

That's what this green stuff is u Pea puke. Blech!! :r


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey shakespeare, your over real close to the Med. Do you get Lemon Fanta over there? I used to love that stuff when I was in the Navy and we'd pull in to various ports of call in the Med. Can't find it in the States though.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have eaten more of it then I think any person should be forced to. I am 37 and thank god I was born around the end of the casserole craze. I still do not like casseroles of any type. 

Can tuna for sandwiches.


Any other tuna need to be grilled or sashimi. That is about it for me.


Stacey


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm with the fella above me. Casserole was the meal of the 70's/early 80's!! Tuna casserole was, and still is, among my faves!! Especially with peas!!

I also love a nice ham, pea, and cream of mushroom soup casserole....oh...that's some comfort food, there 

And did anyone mention Mac+Cheese+Hamburger??? I've got a great twist on that, using Macaroni, port wine cheese, diced ham, and red and green bell peppers. 

Ahhh...now I'm hungry.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yuck.
> I only like tuna three ways:
> Raw (sushi)
> Seared
> Tuna melt, but starting with really good Italian tunafish


:tpd: Only skip the tuna melt. Tuna casserole is a lot like a well done filet mignon, A waste of a culinary delicacy. When we catch a yellowfin tuna on my boat there is a fight over it. It usually gets eaten right then and there raw. What a great piece of fish.:2


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

im 21, and I have tried it. I eat tuna out of the can so I guess I don't mind it.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I had to drive to Olathe yesterday for a job interview in a snow strom. I was gone all day & Sandy (my wife) took the opportunity to fix a batch of tuna casserole (one of her favorites).
> 
> I don't complain about it, nor do I mind, but she never lets a chance slip by to needle me about my aversion to tuna casserole.
> 
> ...


Horrible, a gastronomical curse and my wife loves it too. I can't stand the thought, smell, or taste of it. Conversely, I could live off sushi & cigars, while she could not!


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Tuna Casserole = puke on a plate

u


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

My wife was new to cooking when we first got married, and tuna casserole was all she could make. It seemed like we had it every day for a year! For special occasions she would put potato chips on top and call it Tuna Supreme.... We still laugh about it. My wife turned out to be a fantastic cook, and yes we still have tuna casserole....once in a very great while!


----------

